# Itsuno Wants to Make a Sequel on PS4, Also Rival Schools 3 and Devil May Cry 5



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2013)

> Dragon?s Dogma Game Director Hideaki Itsuno has quite a few ideas for the future, not only for the Dragon?s Dogma franchise but also for a few other beloved Capcom IPs, as he mentioned in a recent interview on the Japanese Play Community website when asked about the possibility of a direct sequel to his latest game.
> 
> 
> > _In my head, I have a story and setting for the next one, but it?s not one that can be easily done? (laughs). For example, voices say ?coming for PS4!? and it seems to happen quite a whole lot. The possibility to be able to make it might to be growing (laughs)._
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2013)

I too hope that.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 21, 2013)

A proper DMC5 would be one step for capcom to start winning back the hearts of their fans. As long as it's done right. I'd also love to see another Rival schools game and it doesn't look like they've forgotten with Batsu being in Tatsunoko vs Capcom and Project x Zone. But I heard Project Justice didn't sell well, basically because it was on the dreamcast.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2013)

In Itsuno I trust. Give this man what he needs, Capcom. Fucking do it.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2013)

Capcom might run out of money before that happens.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let the Dragon's Dogma sequel happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not holding my breath on that one. Not to say i wouldn't be happy with these games for next gen or anything, especially by Itsuno(he's literally the only veteran great talent capcom still has left from the old days). 

But...with Capcom's upper management, its better to be surprised when something good happens then hope for things and just get disappointed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2013)

If anything, Dragon's Dogma 2 is the most likely to happen since Capcom wants to franchise that one up. We already have that one Vita/Phone spinoff shit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2013)

Would much rather have a Power Stone 3, but a Rival Schools 3 would be pretty tight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2013)

Rival School 3s would be delicious.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Rival School 3*d*s would be delicious.



................Fixed?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck it, I just want a Devil May Cry 5. That's the one game that I truly want from Itsuno.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

Kamiya wants to do it^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2013)

I personally wasn't blown away by Dragon's Dogma. But this guy worked on gems before it. 

Oh and Itsuno... POWER STONE


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> ................Fixed?



they need console and pc versions son, aint no one using no arcade stick on a 3DS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kamiya wants to do it^



Kamiya, itsuno and Mikami


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that they don't count DmC as DMC5, let's all forget that ever happened.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2013)

It's less like he's ignoring/denying its existence and more like he's acknowledging that it isn't, nor was is ever meant to be, a continuation of any of the past Devil May Cry games in any way.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> they need console and pc versions son, aint no one using no arcade stick on a 3DS.



 I'm just playing with ya


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kamiya, itsuno and Mikami



They'll make Nintendo foot the bill and it will be a Wii U exclusive.

Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's less like he's ignoring/denying its existence and more like he's acknowledging that it isn't, nor was is ever meant to be, a continuation of any of the past Devil May Cry games in any way.



It was meant to be DMC5 but after so much backlash they flip flopped and made it into a alternate universe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> It was meant to be DMC5 but after so much backlash they flip flopped and made it into a alternate universe.



Story says no.


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you know how many revisions that game went through?


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> Do you know how many revisions that game went through?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you remember how many breads you've eaten during your life?




 But if I remember correctly it originally was going to be DMC5, then the shit backlash made them change it to a prequel that was somehow before DMC3, and then after the shit storm came harder they finally said that it was an alternate universe. In that order.

Damn now that I think about it, imagine the rage if DmC really was the official DMC5


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> It was meant to be DMC5 but after so much backlash they flip flopped and made it into a alternate universe.



Wait, really?



SionBarsod said:


> But if I remember correctly it originally was going to be DMC5, then the shit backlash made them change it to a prequel that was somehow before DMC3, and then after the shit storm came harder they finally said that it was an alternate universe. In that order.
> 
> Damn now that I think about it, imagine the rage if DmC really was the official DMC5



Huh. I knew that the final product was a result of Ninja Theory pussying out super hard, but I wasn't aware it was _that_ hard.

I learned something today.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 23, 2013)

Make it happen, Capcom.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Vault said:


> Do you know how many revisions that game went through?



It's because 2 apparently sucked they've been unable to carry the story forward.

Maybe they should just treat it like it never happened, gamers won't mind


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 23, 2013)

there probably wont be Capcom in the next 12months.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2014)

So, developments on the Devil May Cry front.



New Capcom trademark for Devil May Cry. Let's see what comes out of this.


----------



## eluna (Feb 16, 2014)

I dream for Rival schools sequel pek I hope Itsuno make my dream come true


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 16, 2014)

I would rather have Rival School 3 or whatever.  Make it happen, man!


----------



## Faelan (Feb 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, developments on the Devil May Cry front.
> 
> 
> 
> New Capcom trademark for Devil May Cry. Let's see what comes out of this.



Can I get on the hype train now?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Can I get on the hype train now?



It may be a mobile thing


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Feb 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, developments on the Devil May Cry front.
> 
> 
> 
> New Capcom trademark for Devil May Cry. Let's see what comes out of this.



Hopefully it isn't for DmC 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2014)

DMC5 in the panty raid engine on PS4 made by itsuno, do it capcpom.  or make a mobile game and have everybody hate you, either one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

I sure do like Capcom's Phanty Raid engine


----------

